# Who's going tonight???



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im going to give it a try... Time is running out for me.... I aint going to the pass in my dingy.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

wish i was going but im at work :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead good luck tonight and ill be looking forward to a report tomorrow!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I got the ghetto sled hooked up.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/25/2008)*I got the ghetto sled hooked up.


Good luck. Save some for seed.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck,maybe you can load the boat with them. As scarce as they have gotten here lately don't know whether its worth my while to chance it anymore. Give us a report,a good report hopefully,when you get back. :letsdrink


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

G/L on finding some.. It's got some decent weather for them, maybe it will bring them in..


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish I could make it out! Gotta work! Good Luck!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Stickem boys! Look forward to the report.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well????? Anybody got any reports????? The suspense is killing me LOL


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's what I got:










Plenty of mullet getting in the way, but not didn't see one flounder in 3.5 hours.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/26/2008)*Here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn...not the report i was hoping to hear! you still polling your boat DFA???


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (10/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (10/26/2008)*Here's what I got:
> ...


This was what I was afraid of.:banghead To damn far for me to go at the risk of no fish.Better luck next time DFA, at least you got out there and tried. Its more than I can say for myself.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I used the trolling motor some last night. Water was real clear, but no fish to see. Time to start chasingdeer.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well we gave it a good shot. Snagged Line went with me and the good company was the only thing happening last night. We did wind up with one nice flounder. Didnt measure her but she was 21-22 inches. Also gigged 3 jar head mullet....... Was anyone on here at 

Navy Point last night????? The reason I ask is because the only flounder we gigged last night had been gigged earlery in the evening and they lost the fish. I stuck the flounder on the immediate west side of the jetty's leaving Navy Point. Could this have been your flounder?????


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Not too bad MR...hell of a lot better thennothing!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Man, t6he wind seems to be laying down over here! The bay is flat but still a breeze. Wish we could go, but didn't plan for it today. I bet tonight would've been our night too! :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, at least you got the skunk out of the boat. I may try one more time but I'm like DFA, its gettin' about time to hang up the gigs and pick up the guns.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/26/2008)*Well we gave it a good shot. Snagged Line went with me and the good company was the only thing happening last night. We did wind up with one nice flounder. Didnt measure her but she was 21-22 inches. Also gigged 3 jar head mullet....... Was anyone on here at
> Navy Point last night????? The reason I ask is because the only flounder we gigged last night had been gigged earlery in the evening and they lost the fish. I stuck the flounder on the immediate west side of the jetty's leaving Navy Point. Could this have been your flounder?????


Mitch, A big Thanks to you. I had a great time last night, Ready to go again anytime you want or when you need just need Ballast in the passenger seat. I'm gonna relocate my trolling motor like we disscussed. If you want to attend the Maiden Voyage in a week or so let me know.Thanks again.......Dennis


----------

